# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Toad sale

## limnologist

Me and Ayeejustin01 have decided to post publicly that I sold him toads (5 toads) so neither one of us can trick each other unless doing so publicly. 
I sold him 5 bufos americanus for $15 with $8 for shipping.

----------

